

Python for Fun - niels_olson
http://openbookproject.net/py4fun/

======
niels_olson
OP here: has anyone used this? Any projects you especially enjoyed? I'm about
half-way through Lutz's Learning Python, and starting to get antsy. I liked
the simple video game.

~~~
niels_olson
echo?

~~~
shaunxcode
I am not a python guy but I have been looking over the book and the chapters
on forth and lisp are both awesome!

------
Kototama
Funny to see an implementation of Lisp in a Python since there exists
implementation of Python in Lisp : <https://github.com/franzinc/cl-python> !

~~~
gjm11
And also an implementation of Lisp called Python:
<http://www.cons.org/cmucl/FAQ.html> (q4).

